

Ruby Racism - PandaWood
http://forgivingworm.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/ruby-racism/
Are Ruby communities akin to be being "racist" in their expectations of other dev communities to be more like them?
======
wccrawford
This has absolutely nothing to do with racism and makes light of racism by the
analogy that preferring a specific language is like racism.

It's not.

------
rohitarondekar
<http://www.xkcd.com/386/>

